# New Ontario record Moose??



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

That is a very nice looking moose!! Congrats to the shooter,hope it pans out for him....


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

The fact that he has a garage tall enough to hang that critter is unbelievable....Let alone the Moose to go with it!

Nice Moose! I hope to see one that big some day....


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

The fact that his garage trusses will hold that moose is the real impressive part!!! How much did he weigh? Ken


----------



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

if you look close you can see he had to cut the legs off to the knee lol 

No idea on the weight as of yet.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

was this a bowkill? Either way, IMPRESSIVE ANIMAL!!! Congrats!


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

cath8r said:


> was this a bowkill? Either way, IMPRESSIVE ANIMAL!!! Congrats!


Yep

Can't you see the Martin in the corner


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*blind ??*

Ok.. I really do need glasses pretty soon..

but what picture?

G


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Sure, it's a really nice moose, but that garage is just too sweet!! Heated, tall enough to hang that moose, remote door opener and a hoist to lift the moose!! Sure, it's a really sweet moose... But I'd rather have the garage!!!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

That rack should be measures in acres, not inches.


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

I can not imagine shooting an animal that colossal.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Baldini said:


> Sure, it's a really nice moose, but that garage is just too sweet!! Heated, tall enough to hang that moose, remote door opener and a hoist to lift the moose!! Sure, it's a really sweet moose... But I'd rather have the garage!!!


Don't forget about the beer fridge


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

he's massive, wow!

and congrats, how much did you put in the freezer?


----------

